# Pushing snow across the street protocol?



## Aveerainc

I have a long steep driveway roughly 700' and I push the snow downhill. When I get to the bottom I have two options: push the snow across the street and do it while raising the blade so I don't rip up the neighbors lawn or cut the wheel and lose the snow trying to do a 180 to keep it on my property.

Well the neighbor across the street has issue with option #1 (are they aware the street plow takes snow from the street and sends it on their lawn?) So what is proper protocol? Push across the street like every plow out there or other?


----------



## Yooper75

Pushing snow across the street is against the law and is a ticketable offense. I know it's a pain in the tail to push back onto your property but that's what you have to do.


----------



## Aveerainc

does it vary by state/town?


----------



## Yooper75

I do not believe so.


----------



## WingPlow




----------



## slongfellowii

If you were mowing and bagging for this customer would you dump the clipping on the neighbors property? Turn and push it on to the customers property.


----------



## South Seneca

It's against the law here in NY. I here complaints regarding this practice on the police scanner after big snows.
I won't do it. I had a customer tell me yesterday that she wanted her snow pushed across the road to someone else's property. 

I push or drag the snow to the end, then get out in the road and push it away from the driveway then into the ditch.


----------



## k5PlowGuy

Aveerainc;1195941 said:


> does it vary by state/town?


Yes it does. Check with the city that you plow in.


----------



## PerfectEarth

I came out of a neighborhood road the other night and pushed a small pile across the street. I went back into the neighborhood to do some more for a second and when I came back out, there was a Louisville Metro Works pickup truck stopped at the entrance. The guy got out, and I rolled down my window more to talk- he was cool (like really nice) and I said "is this about me pushing across the street?" he said, "yeah... it's fine, but can you just shove it a little more off the street?? Cause we're not plowing now and we wouldn't want a car to hit the pile, lose control, and be held responsible." 

he said it was fine, just make sure the push is totally off the street. I don't make a habit of doing this, but it was good to at least talk to someone in "the know" about it. I guess it's ok around here.


----------



## Rc2505

It most definatley varies from state to state, city to city. There are several arguments to this topic, and if you do a search, you will have hours of reading to do on the subject. My best advice is to call the city, town, or village that you live in and find out what the rules, laws, and or regulations are. In the city I live in, it is 100% legal to do because the city owns the land between the edge of the road, and the sidewalk. So it's not private property. The only time it becomes a problem is if you stack it in a location that blocks the view of oncomming traffic, and creates a hazzard, or unsafe condition, or if you don't clean up your snow trails across the street.


----------



## MJay

k5PlowGuy;1196045 said:


> Yes it does. Check with the city that you plow in.


I'd be more concerned about liability. Leave anything on the road and you are risking a lawsuit in the event of an accident.


----------



## k5PlowGuy

MJay;1196063 said:


> I'd be more concerned about liability. Leave anything on the road and you are risking a lawsuit in the event of an accident.


Just don't leave anything in the street. I plow across the street and I make sure that the street is in the same or usually better condition than when I got there.


----------



## Dewey

I was in the town office in my town last winter and the road commisioner was drafting a warning letter to a couple of peoplewho were plowing accross the road.They were giving them one warning then a summons if they continued....


----------



## Aveerainc

Good info...I have enough frontage to stack a lot of snow on my side of the road.


----------



## mayhem

Legal or not, its wrong to put your unwanted stuff on your neighbor's property. Would you be ok if he took all his leaves in the fall and dumped them in your front yard?

Push your snow down the hill, lift the plow when you get near the bottom and then turn around and stack your snow up on your own property. I have a couple hundred feet of frontage so I push it down and then make a couple passes across the front...not only do I push the sides back to the edge of the road where the town leaves it a couple feet short, but this way i also get to spread a big hunk of snow from my driveway across a large area...keeps the snowbanks lower at the bottom of the driveway so i can see on my way out.


----------



## toby4492

Aveerainc;1196279 said:


> Good info...I have enough frontage to stack a lot of snow on my side of the road.


If that's the case why are you pushing it across the road to begin with????????????

If I were your neighbor I would not be happy about it either.


----------



## Aveerainc

haha - too funny...my neighbor beside me pushes most of his snow onto my property and I could really care less. It's snow and it melts...and the street plows send all the road snow onto everyone's yard so why should I care?

The neighbor across the street had issue with the neighbor beside me...that's how I know they have an issue and that's why the neighbor beside me pushes it onto my property.

Everyone can calm down and relax -


----------



## KMBertog

it is illegal to push snow across the street here, even though guys still do it.


----------



## jmbones

Couple different things here... leaves and grass clippings do not vaporize and disappear. Snow does. I would say try to make an agreement that you lift the blade and clean up and rocks or dirt that is left behind when it melts in the spring. Also, most states, townships, municipalities, etc have "right of ways" several feet on the sides of every roads, so technically, if the state/township/municipality allow you to do it, you can do it and the other person really can't say much about it.


----------



## justme-

Well, no right of ways have no bearing on pushing snow onto a neighbors property usually it's only the municipality that has the rights otherwise it's the property owner's property. Many owners are concerned about the salt in the road being put on the grass and killing it too - at least that's the only complaint I have heard when encountering it. 

It is illegal here and a fine, tho as long as you clean the road as good as the town does (again, it's usually in better shape where done) they don't bother you.

I question the OP - I realize you said downhill- how steep is the down hill? Could you stop and back up the drive on the way?
Why not plow a ways and push it off the drive to one side or the other so there is much less at the bottom to 180?
I do that on several clients drives.


----------



## tacomacho

*Nh rsa 236:20*

Look up the above NH state law at www.gencourt.state.nh.us/rsa/html/xx/236/236-20.htm
Legal? Yes. Placing and pushing across are two different actions. The destination is the key factor. You ask about protocol but it's more about ettique.


----------



## Aveerainc

It's steep up top and really levels out toward the bottom so no problem stopping. I angle the plow all the way down but can't really stack anything until I'm 20' from the street because the driveway was built up with 15' ditch on each side. I have been trying to angle it and then cut the wheel when I hit the street but I usually lose all my snow. Tried lifting the plow at the end, then running over the snow, then heading back into the driveway to stack it within the 20' area and it works - a pain...and that's why I asked the question about proper protocol. It would be soooo much easier to send it across the road but it sounds like that's not the right thing to do.


----------



## k5PlowGuy

If you're looking for opinions on whether or not it is acceptable in the plowing community you'll get a lot of different answers. I say if it makes your job easier and doesn't upset the neighbor then go for it as long as you clean up after yourself. If the neighbor does have a problem with it then forget about it.


----------



## WingPlow

k5PlowGuy;1196971 said:


> If you're looking for opinions on whether or not it is acceptable in the plowing community you'll get a lot of different answers. I say if it makes your job easier and doesn't upset the neighbor then go for it as long as you clean up after yourself. If the neighbor does have a problem with it then forget about it.


if it didnt upset the neighbor....this thread would have no point


----------



## woodsman

I do this all the time but with one exception i plow the neighbors driveway for free and there is no issues. My drive is 1500ft and i plow down the hill and across the street and stack it right on his lawn. He even rakes all the gravel i leave there and i put it back on my drivewy in the spring. Its all about give and take.... You scratch my back and i scratch your's. everyone gets along so well this way and we are in the country so folks out here tend not to sweat the small stuff... winter is long enough...


----------



## STIHL GUY

here your not allowed to push snow across the street but you can get away with it if you clean up after yourself


----------



## gene03079

I pushed the snow across the road and onto my neighbors side yard for 15 years. After doing my drive I always cleared his, never a charge.

Last year I got a call from his wife. No more pushing snow onto her yard. Now I stack it on my yard no problem.

It was fun watching them shovel out from this past storm.


----------



## k5PlowGuy

WingPlow;1197021 said:


> if it didnt upset the neighbor....this thread would have no point


It still doesn't really have a point. Neighbor is upset and he was asking if he can still push it across the street. Either way, don't push it across the street into this neighbors yard.

Is it Sunday yet? I want to watch some football.


----------



## TerrForms

In Michigan you can get a ticket! Not worth it. The first time I tried it years ago got stoped by Oakland county road commission and told me they would call the police. End of story.


----------



## South Seneca

With my luck I'd get a ticket after the first pass across the road, whether or not the neighbor agreed to it. It's still illegal here and motorists are just looking for an excuse to call the cops these days.


----------



## ihjoe

Pushing across the street is my biggest pet peeve. There is absolutely no excuse for it. It is dangerous and looks sloppy. What about the cars that have to drive through the windrows brfore you have it all cleaned up. It is not the cities or neighbors problem that you don't have any place to put the snow. Get a snow blower and send the snow out into the lawn. I think that the cities should do more ticketing of it, easy revenue. Absolutey no excuse.


----------



## k5PlowGuy

ihjoe;1197603 said:


> Pushing across the street is my biggest pet peeve. There is absolutely no excuse for it. It is dangerous and looks sloppy. What about the cars that have to drive through the windrows brfore you have it all cleaned up. It is not the cities or neighbors problem that you don't have any place to put the snow. Get a snow blower and send the snow out into the lawn. I think that the cities should do more ticketing of it, easy revenue. Absolutey no excuse.


How is pushing snow across the street any more dangerous than pushing it back? Everyone makes it seem like the windrows are going to explode if someone drives through them.


----------



## pjnlandscape

I don't know if anything has been said about this yet but this is what I do, Push into the middle of the street or far enough so i can drive around the pile and back up past it, then push the pile with my blade angled to one side as long as I have to to blend my pile into the berm made by the town plows on the side of the street. The finished result is nobody knows where the snow from my accounts goes! no piles, no mess


----------



## JRT

anyone familiar with the laws in ontario canada regarding pushing snow across the street here? i usually back drag o to the road and push it to the side of the road where the city puts it.. clients with curbs on the driveway make it hard to push back on to the lawn


----------



## Dr Who

PerfectEarth;1196055 said:


> he said it was fine, just make sure the push is totally off the street. I don't make a habit of doing this, but it was good to at least talk to someone in "the know" about it. I guess it's ok around here.


Same here in Lexington..
They don't care as long as its not in the road, but if its off the side its all good.
I do not do this unless I have no choise, but most of the time I push it the the end of the drive, then either pile it up at there drive, or roll it over into there yard, going down the road..


----------



## kingriver

Try going to the city road maintenance shop - or - call and inquire. Most often they will be more than helpful since you have taken the proper steps finding out if this is possible. Up here in Alaska it is posted in the local newspaper throughout the winter that it is illegal the push snow onto or across a city street. We have several apartment complexes and have no where else to put the snow less across the street on city property. I go pre season and ask their permission.


----------



## KSikkema

I don't push snow across any road now, but we did have one account we used to do that for. We had to stop that because of flooding issues in the spring. It usually flooded anyway but was worse with the extra snow from that account. The town was pretty good about it and they just politely requested we not do that. It didn't affect anyone's home, just the street that would flood in spring (it was by a swamp), but spring runoff/melt is another consideration whenever you decide to push snow in any location.


----------



## woodsman

ihjoe;1197603 said:


> Pushing across the street is my biggest pet peeve. There is absolutely no excuse for it. It is dangerous and looks sloppy. What about the cars that have to drive through the windrows brfore you have it all cleaned up. It is not the cities or neighbors problem that you don't have any place to put the snow. Get a snow blower and send the snow out into the lawn. I think that the cities should do more ticketing of it, easy revenue. Absolutey no excuse.


STOP it don't be a hater man!!! I am sure you have done it at least once in your plowing career. if not get over it there is much more peevey things in the world to care about....payup


----------



## JRT

maybe ill give the city a call tomorrow thanks


----------



## pvtben121

we do it all the time here


----------



## b&b landscapes

same here in cincy...... i have no idea if it legal or not and dont care.... everyone does it, i push it just off the drive and then shove off to the side of road... did it for few years now without one complaint from anyone...


----------



## MrBigStuff

The city/county plows would turn you in in a heartbeat where I used to live. The reason being, most residential and many commercial plowers could not sufficiently push the plowed snow back far enough through the large windrow produced by the big street plows. This left a packed plow bank that would freeze into a rock solid mass often extending into the roadway. Normal plowing leaves a granular, fairly loose composition snow afterward that remains fairly easy to move. When the street plow comes along at a fair clip and hits this frozen solid mass from your plowing across the street, it can easily damage the plow. In that area, they send you a bill if that's the case.

The temporary windrows would depend on where you are plowing if they are a hazard IMO. Subdivision or city- no big deal. Rural area and some guy comes around the bend at 30-40 mph in a subcompact and smacks into your temporary 12" windrow, loses control and crashes...wouldn't want to be in your shoes. You CREATED the hazard.

Snow goes away, true. But it's also possible you've altered the normal drainage pattern which is often not allowed. I used to have a property prone to spring time flooding. It was made much worse by the contractor across the street pushing snow from a 1/8 mile long drive across the road onto my front yard area. These snow berms were taller than my roof line by spring time. Far more snow than actually fell onto my property or normally drained through it. It also blocked the view out the front of the house. Soon after moving in, I put an end to that. I can manage to keep my plowed snow on my property, you keep yours on yours.


----------



## qualitycut

I see people in minneapolis do it all the time. Some even pile it on the shoulder at corner of road where sidewalks are next to road so people can just step from walk to road.As far as windrows the plows take forever to plow and usually do a horse s+it job and leave bigger windrows than you could. They should be fined for how bad the roads are plowed.


----------



## wddorman

just push it down your drive into the street. then before you put it in your neighbors front porch go at it from a different angle and push it back and to the side of your driveway. that is if your street isn't too busy.


----------



## theholycow

When it's done right it's merely lazy and rude (and maybe illegal). Leave no evidence that you did it except a larger-than-normal pile of snow pushed well beyond the shoulder that the city or state plowed. Then when I drive by I'll think "at least that jerk isn't trying to kill me".

When it's done wrong it's dangerous and absolutely scummy. I've been seeing a lot of it done wrong lately. They wait until the state isn't plowing the road anymore, so they leave a film of snow that will turn to a sheet of ice in front of their driveway where their children play. They leave their windrows all over the road to make sure you'll get sideways on their ice. Then they leave a big plow-shaped pile sticking out into the street instead of pushing it further back than the plowed shoulder, which turns to a truck-sized 3000 pound block of ice for people too close to the side to crash into (and in the next storm the road plow will get messed up on it).

*No matter what, when the property owner complains you need to stop.* God forbid you spend five more minutes turning around and pushing it back somewhere else.


----------



## darryl g

It's illegal where I am but I will sometimes push the last little bit out across the road on a couple of accounts, but I pick up my plow and push it clear of the curb and clean up any trails. These are driveways that come in on an angle and it's hard to get the apron totally clean without pushing it on the way out. For most accounts it either gets pushed in or if I do have to push it out I push it to the edge of the road and push back the corners. Our local public works guys say it's ok to push across, just clean up your trails. I don't push any real volume of snow across the road though. 

As far as it being on the neighbor's property, usually 15 feet or so next to the road belongs to the town/city/state, so technically it's not their property. Still kind of incosiderate though. Where I push across it's not bothering anyone. 

With all that said, there's one guy around here who pushes all his snow out across the road and leaves it on and intruding into the roadway, to the point where I sometimes send it flying while driving down the road and crossing it with my plow up...pretty dangerous.


----------



## Steve'sZr2

darryl g;1207862 said:


> With all that said, there's one guy around here who pushes all his snow out across the road and leaves it on and intruding into the roadway,....


^this
and the next time the town plow comes, it pushes all said snow into your driveway and in front of mailbox so you in turn have to clean up and the only place to put it is on your property thus in turn start to run out of room of where to put snow.


----------



## cjasonbr

ihjoe;1197603 said:


> Pushing across the street is my biggest pet peeve. There is absolutely no excuse for it. It is dangerous and looks sloppy. What about the cars that have to drive through the windrows brfore you have it all cleaned up. It is not the cities or neighbors problem that you don't have any place to put the snow. Get a snow blower and send the snow out into the lawn. I think that the cities should do more ticketing of it, easy revenue. Absolutey no excuse.


I think i agree with this guy.

99% of the time you can easily just pull and push the snow to the edge of the dw then back out onto the rd and push the snow off the edge of the dw into the yard or something.

and it's still dangerous even if you clean up perfectly because there still may be snow before and after where you plowed. So the rd goes from slop > clean > back to slop. Is almost just as bad as going from clean > slop > clean you know??

But like was already said, you're responsible for whatever you leave in the rd. But it;s even more than that. You're just simply responsible after you touch it with a blade.

They really should ticket people for this.


----------



## zabMasonry

Around here its a pretty frowned upon practice to plow across the street. A lot of folks do push out onto the street then back onto the property on either side of the driveway. In a few instances its ok to push across the street, but the understanding is that the bank is farther back then when you started.


----------



## NHCraigT

I have no choice.

I plow my 500 LF driveway, down an incline. I repeatedly push off to the side as I am able to, but - the last 30 - 40, feet "has" to get pushed out onto the road. I push across the route. I have no where else to push it.

First year on the property, I was clue-less, and got a nice "informational" warning of the state laws. I had an early model 90's chevy 1/2 ton with 6' plow.

That first verbal explanation, along with the "written copy of the code", helped me to understand what I needed to do. 
That was to ensure that I pushed all snow completely across the road at the end of my driveway, across the route, and past the route's white"curb" marker line.

Once I understood that....I have always made sure that I adhered to it.

My everyday driver is a 2001 full size Dodge 3/4 ton 2500. 

But the truck I use Now, for plowing my driveway ( I only plow my driveway , I don't do commercial plowing), is a fully inspected 80's model, 3/4 ton, 4WD with a bright dual rotational beacon, solid 8' plow, with a trailer hitch Buyers spreader. 

I can push a mountain with it, and I can push out and past the route. While doign so, I keep my full warning light set up going, and it helps to keep "me" safe, and also keeps others (on the route) safe, that are traveling, along the curved and mountainous route road.

Most improtantly, If a storm is coming in (prior to that).....I try and "make room" (across the route).....at the location, that I have to push - across and into.


----------



## eric02038

mayhem;1196363 said:


> Legal or not, its wrong to put your unwanted stuff on your neighbor's property. Would you be ok if he took all his leaves in the fall and dumped them in your front yard?
> 
> Push your snow down the hill, lift the plow when you get near the bottom and then turn around and stack your snow up on your own property. I have a couple hundred feet of frontage so I push it down and then make a couple passes across the front...not only do I push the sides back to the edge of the road where the town leaves it a couple feet short, but this way i also get to spread a big hunk of snow from my driveway across a large area...keeps the snowbanks lower at the bottom of the driveway so i can see on my way out.


Do piles of leaves melt? Do grass clippings melt? Guess what, SNOW MELTS. Yeah it's crazy i know but the white stuff actually melts. You clowns are so up tight about this. Here's an idea, if you have to push across a street...clean the road, don't leave strips of snow in the road.


----------



## theholycow

eric02038;1213859 said:


> Here's an idea, if you have to push across a street...clean the road, don't leave strips of snow in the road.


...and make sure to push it deep, further than the existing berm, so road plows don't whack the huge block of ice you made...and if the road has already been treated be sure to salt the film of snow you left that will otherwise become a smooth sheet of ice.

On my commute there's a house with two driveways and they plow across the road from both. I feel like I'm driving on a big checkerboard because I go from dry salted road to a square of ice, a square of dry, a square of ice, and then dry again.

I don't get why it's so hard to turn around and push it onto your own lawn though, unless your driveway is on an easement and is your only frontage.


----------



## NBI Lawn

It is illegal here in MN to push any snow across any road. I also agree that snow should not be pushed on another property regardless if it melts or not. I know I would be pissed if my neighbor was pushing their snow into my front yard.


----------



## hlntoiz

ihjoe;1197603 said:


> Pushing across the street is my biggest pet peeve. There is absolutely no excuse for it. It is dangerous and looks sloppy. What about the cars that have to drive through the windrows brfore you have it all cleaned up. It is not the cities or neighbors problem that you don't have any place to put the snow. Get a snow blower and send the snow out into the lawn. I think that the cities should do more ticketing of it, easy revenue. Absolutey no excuse.


Agree



woodsman;1200958 said:


> STOP it don't be a hater man!!! I am sure you have done it at least once in your plowing career. if not get over it there is much more peevey things in the world to care about....payup


When you get into an accident because some idiot pushes a huge pile of snow across the street and leaves it half into the road don't be a hater then



darryl g;1207862 said:


> It's illegal where I am but I will sometimes push the last little bit out across the road on a couple of accounts, but I pick up my plow and push it clear of the curb and clean up any trails. These are driveways that come in on an angle and it's hard to get the apron totally clean without pushing it on the way out. For most accounts it either gets pushed in or if I do have to push it out I push it to the edge of the road and push back the corners. Our local public works guys say it's ok to push across, just clean up your trails. I don't push any real volume of snow across the road though.
> 
> As far as it being on the neighbor's property, usually 15 feet or so next to the road belongs to the town/city/state, so technically it's not their property. Still kind of incosiderate though. Where I push across it's not bothering anyone.
> 
> With all that said, there's one guy around here who pushes all his snow out across the road and leaves it on and intruding into the roadway, to the point where I sometimes send it flying while driving down the road and crossing it with my plow up...pretty dangerous.


Where are you located?

Where we do most of our plowing is in the city limits where there are sidewalks. When snow is pushed across the street it makes it very difficult to clean the sidewalk then. I had a commercial account where the contractor across the street was piling it up on my sidewalk. We couldn't get though it with the snow blower. I first asked them to stop...they didn't, I went to the police and told them that if it didnt' stop I would be filling their alleyway with way more snow then their little truck could handle. It stopped.

The other reason I don't do this, I had a neighbor of one of my accounts call me last year saying that we broke his sprinkler system and we where responsible to fix it. I told him we don't push snow across the street. He insisted it was us. After speaking to my sub, he said he did notice that it looked like someone spun out and got stuck. Who ever they called or had help them get the car out was the one that wrecked the sprinkler.

I really don't understand it, when you approach and account your first move should be to push the apron one way or the other. Then in you go. If you push back down then leave the pile turn around and push it to the side. That would be the professional way to do it.


----------



## Aveerainc

NhcraigT what is the statue in NH?


----------



## ihjoe

NhcraigT if you HAVE TO push some of your snow offsite you are using the wrong tool for the job. Get a snow blower.

The problem is now this time of year there is usually enough snow in the banks and it is hard. A pickup is not going to be able to push the snow back out of the road. Then the city has to come with a loader to push the banks back. I have plowed commercial lots, residential, and we help out the city, so we see all sides of the plowing situation. I have seen businesses with acres of land that insist on pushing across the road. Then the city hires us to clean up after the idiots. It is way more work to push snow across the road. You have to realize that there are just somr driveways where a truck and plow don't belong. A blower on a tractor or skid does such a neater job on residential accounts.


----------



## k5PlowGuy

NHcraigT
As long as you're following the code and being safe when pushing across the street then I wouldn't change anything.


----------



## FisherVMan

I have an account that has a 600 ft driveway that has a steep rise in it all the way to the top. It has open fields on both sides of it and can really drift big time . We can get alot of snow here in a bad winter [over 200"] so like anyone would we plow up the center of it with a V plow and then turn around and start windrowing it back Downhill. Unfortunately down at the mouth of the drive the culvert is very narrow and drops off into a deep ditch probably 4ft or so. At the beginning of the season I can shove it over the edge until that all gets full and level and then it starts pushing up in the air . By this time of the year the two sides are as high as you can stack it and I am running out of room . He doesn't want to pay $100 hr to get a pay loader in to remove it of course . The two choices are this point are try pushing it all back uphill for 600 ft or the pay loader .......... Right across the road is a woodlot owned by a friend of mine. The road drops off about 8 ft on that side, and is very steep. I am going to leave it to your imagination as this is in a very rural area . The law is that you cant; but I can assure you the guy that created that law. would probably do the same thing............................................
With that said; I would advise anyone fooling around with this to make certain they leave NOTHING and I mean nothing in the road . It needs to be perfect without the slightest sign of you leaving snow in the road or you will get a visit from the road inspector. I have discussed it with him and of course they are very aware why and where and the only comment I have had from them is "Do a good job" enough said.


----------



## quigleysiding

I plow roads. Last storm yesterday ,everybody's lots are full so they pushed as much as they could in the street or across the street. Most storms there isn"t many people who do it. Yesterday it seemed like every lot pushed some for us.Only about two people out of about thirty lots pushed it back far enough so it didn"t effect us. They do it right in front of us then watch our plows almost break off the trucks when we hit the piles. I don't mind a few trails. But when we lose half a lane because some azzhole is to lazy to push his snow all the way back Why don't you guys leave it in the lots and just charge the customer to have it moved. You could make some extra cash the next day. Why are you helping the customers to save money. You should be putting that cash in your pocket.
Rant over


----------



## WingPlow

plow it into a road i plow and i can tell you with the utmost certainty
that you will have more snow on my next pass then you'll be able to plow with your
pickup....Thumbs Up


----------



## snoway63

WingPlow;1217510 said:


> plow it into a road i plow and i can tell you with the utmost certainty
> that you will have more snow on my next pass then you'll be able to plow with your
> pickup....Thumbs Up


Thats the best I've heard, i wish more municipal plowers would do this then they would stop.
I almost t boned a guy flying out across the road dead in front of me without looking, next time ill hit him and get a new truck
I've seen alot of this happening this yr and its mind blowing especially when they think they have the right of way


----------



## hlntoiz

WingPlow;1217510 said:


> plow it into a road i plow and i can tell you with the utmost certainty
> that you will have more snow on my next pass then you'll be able to plow with your
> pickup....Thumbs Up


Brian, There are a bunch that are real bad. Especially on the state roads. I think towns should fine the homeowners for this. Watch how fast this changes.


----------



## k5PlowGuy

snoway63;1217625 said:


> Thats the best I've heard, i wish more municipal plowers would do this then they would stop.
> I almost t boned a guy flying out across the road dead in front of me without looking, next time ill hit him and get a new truck
> I've seen alot of this happening this yr and its mind blowing especially when they think they have the right of way


I'm sorry, but I can't tell you how many more times I've had someone backdrag into the street without looking and have me almost hit them. I can tell you it's probably 98 percent more than the guys that are pushing across the street.


----------



## WingPlow

hlntoiz;1218186 said:


> Brian, There are a bunch that are real bad. Especially on the state roads. I think towns should fine the homeowners for this. Watch how fast this changes.


Matt..i've been saying that for YEARS...


----------



## JD Dave

WingPlow;1218373 said:


> Matt..i've been saying that for YEARS...


We actually plow all of our entrances in. This is one reason a backblade comes in handy you never have to back into traffic. The only times we have ever pushed snow across the road is in extreme storms and the reason being the 24 hour facilities we do need the road cleared out front so the trucks have a chance to get going. We always make sure the snow is pushed over the curb. The guys that plow the roads always wave at us so I know were not making them mad. What makes me upset is when the guys across from my places push snow across the road and I have to clean up thdre mess. Leaving snow at an entrance is a visibility concern which leads to a liability concern.


----------



## hondarider94

ok i have a question.. similar.. I plow with an atv, i have a 50 something inch state plow blade.
On a few of my drives i do, i push across the street for two reasons..
1. The drives are SHORT so i cant really push it off to the side in the grass.
2. there is nowhere else to push it really..

These are neighborhood homes.
for number 2 i mean.
id pile it up right on the corner, but a mailbox is there.. and half the time there are cars blocking an area to put the snow/ its hard to push it up into the owners own grass.. id have to just push it out into the road direction change, push it up/down the road direction change, and be at an akward angle to try to push it in the yard.. direction change..
so is this alright?


----------



## theholycow

A short driveway with nowhere to push the snow? Sounds like a job for a snowblower.


----------

